#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Unable to copy to powerpoint using ppPasteHTML

## jithcs.05

Hi everyone,

I am trying to use the following line of code to copy a range of cells from excel2007 to power point 2007,the slide is blank after the code executes.
However when i manually paste as HTML it works very well.
What could be the issue?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

